# TESTAUFRUF! Vorfachmaterial Hecht



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2010)

Immer wieder gibt es ja Diskussionen um "hechtsicheres" Vorfachmaterial..

Dazu gibt es ja nur Werbeaussagen, Berichte von "Experten"; Glaubensätze normaler Angler aber eben nix wirklich belegbares...

Siehe dazu den Thread hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=191539

Den dort am Schluß der Diskussion aufgekommen Vorschlag, das einfach mal "in Masse" durch Member hier überprüfen zu lassen, finde ich sehr gut...

Daher der Aufruf hier:
*Vorfachtest!​*
Wer einen Hecht für die Küche mitnimmt, soll doch bitte folgendes versuchen und die Ergebnisse hier reinstellen:
Vorfachmaterial, welches der Angler zur Hand hat (Stahl, Titan,HM, CF), mit dem jeweiligen Durchmesser/Tragkraft notieren. Marke etc. natürlich auch..

Man soll das Versuchsmaterial an einem stabilen Einzelhaken in passender Größe knoten/klemmen und diesen dann mit einer Zange tief (aber vor den Kiemen) im Rachen des (toten) Hechtes platzieren. DAnn unter Zug hin- und bewegen. Dabei beobachten in wie weit das jeweilige Vorfach hält oder nicht, bei "nichthalten", wie lange es gebraucht hat, bis das Vorfach durch war....

Klasse wären jeweils Fotos vor und nach dem Versuch mit den Vorfächern. 


*ACHTUNG!!*
*Auf Grund dessen, dasss nicht jeder die gleichen Bedingungen nachstellen kann, von Hechtgröße bis hin zur Spannung/Zugkraft, hat das natürlich keinerlei wissenschaftlichen Wert!

Es kann bei genügend Teilnehmern lediglich eine Tendenz aufzeigen.*​


----------



## heuki1983 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: TESTAUFRUF! Vorfachmaterial Hecht*

Interessanter Thread...  ;-)

Würden mich die antworten auch mal interessieren ^^


----------



## Brummel (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: TESTAUFRUF! Vorfachmaterial Hecht*

Habe besagten Fred heute auch verfolgt und werd mich mal an dem Test beteiligen.
Das Ergebnis (vorausgesetzt es beteiligen sich recht viele) dürfte spannend werden.#6


----------



## Erik_D (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: TESTAUFRUF! Vorfachmaterial Hecht*

Hi!

Nette Idee, aber der 'Versuchsaufbau' ist unrealistisch und (meiner Meinung nach) auch ziemlich sinnlos!



> Das Vorfach einspannen oder von einem zweiten Menschen halten lassen, ins Hechtmaul legen und unter Zug das Hechtmaul hin und her bewegen.



Hierbei würde die Schnur zwischen den Zähnen verlaufen bzw. würden diese größtenteils nur an der Schnur entlang laufen und nicht über diese hin und her springen wie im Drill.

Die Schnur müsste für diesen Versuch tief im Rachen des Hechtes befestigt werden, und dann den Kopf hin und her bewegen.
So würde alle Zähne (die großen am Rand sowie die kleinen im Rachenraum) jedesmal wirklich über die Schnur scheuern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: TESTAUFRUF! Vorfachmaterial Hecht*

Darum dieser Hinweis:
*ACHTUNG!!*
*Auf Grund dessen, dasss nicht jeder die gleichen Bedingungen nachstellen kann, von Hechtgröße bis hin zur Spannung/Zugkraft, hat das natürlich keinerlei wissenschaftlichen Wert!

Es kann bei genügend Teilnehmern lediglich eine Tendenz aufzeigen.*​


----------



## Onkel Tom (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: TESTAUFRUF! Vorfachmaterial Hecht*

Nun, es ist ja nicht weiter problematisch, den Test in diese Richtung umzugestalten. Man kann doch durchaus das Versuchsmaterial an einem stabilen Einzelhaken in passender Größe knoten/klemmen und diesen dann mit einer Zange tief im Rachen des (toten) Hechtes platzieren.

Das kommt der Realität vermutlich wirklich etwas näher.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: TESTAUFRUF! Vorfachmaterial Hecht*

Gerne. Hab ich kein Problem damit. Im Gegenteil, find ich sogar noch besser!
Habs geändert..


----------



## Kark (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: TESTAUFRUF! Vorfachmaterial Hecht*

Auf das Ergebnis bin ich echt mal gespannt, vorausgesetzt es handelt sich um ehrliche Tests neutraler Tester. 
Leider kann ich mich nicht daran beteiligen da keine Hechte bei mir zu Hause landen.

Auf jeden Fall werde ich die Ergebnisse hier immer mitverfolgen.


----------



## fischhändler (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: TESTAUFRUF! Vorfachmaterial Hecht*

hallo zusammen,
ich fische jetzt die 2.saison mit hardmono von jackson.
in der zeit habe ich 17 hechte gefangen.
ich setzte s beim vertikal sowie beim schleppen ein.
bis dato keinen hecht mit köder verloren.
tausche nach jedem hecht das vorfach rein zur sicherheit aus.
bei gut der hälfte der fische war der köder im rachen der fische und es bestand kontakt zu den zähnen.

also nur zu empehlen.
tragkraft 4,7 kg
es wurden fische bis 10pfund gefangen


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: TESTAUFRUF! Vorfachmaterial Hecht*

Testaufbau steht hiermit.
Alles zum diskutieren in den Diskussionsthread und nicht hier rein. 
Lösche ich ansonsten wie jetzt auch.
Also bitte nur Praxis/Testerfahrungen ab hier.
Danke.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: TESTAUFRUF! Vorfachmaterial Hecht*

Jo, ich tacker den fest, gute Idee.
Danke!


----------



## realbait (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: TESTAUFRUF! Vorfachmaterial Hecht*

Am wochenende steht ein camp an. Der ein oder andere hecht dert tief geschluckt hat wird sicher dabeisen, außerdem will ich mal wieder fisch essen also werde ich mal einen  mitnehmen und mich am test beteiligen.
Lieben gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: TESTAUFRUF! Vorfachmaterial Hecht*

Sehr gut!


----------



## EssoxHunt (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: TESTAUFRUF! Vorfachmaterial Hecht*

Der nächste Hecht den ich verangele kommt ins Labor.  Getestet wird Jackson Hard Leader STL (FC) mit einer Tragkraft von 15,2 kg. Sehr gute Idee der Thread!
*
*


----------



## andre uhde (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: TESTAUFRUF! Vorfachmaterial Hecht*

Ich habe mal einen kleinen versuch gestartet, der so aussah:

ich habe hardmono: 0.55mm, 16,65 kg von sänger/ mit stahl: seven strand, 9,1kg von drennan verglichen.

ich habe jeweils beide mit einem gewicht von ca. 1kg beschwert und sie an den bügel einer hubsäge geknotet und über eine scharfe kante laufen lassen.( kompliziert zu erkärende angelegenheit, wenn jemand unbedingt möchte mache ich mal ein foto)

beide liefen also unter exakt gleichen bedingungen über diese kante, jeweils auf einer länge von 45mm.

das fazit: beim stahl habe ich nach vier minuten gestoppt
-der nylonmantel war ab, ansonsten leicht angeraut, kaum schaden sichtbar.

beim hardmono nach vier minuten
-starke beschädigungen, jedoch noch relativ stabil, ich schätze die tragkraft hat sich halbiert,was ich leider nicht nachprüfen konnte, da mir keine federwaage o.ä zur verfügung stand.

Mein fazit: 
Bei hardmono muss die drilldauer besonders kurz kurz gehalten werden! Besonders bei kapitalen immer auf spannung drillen, sodass nicht "gesägt" wird. im prinzip verlässlich wenn man durchmesser ab 0,6mm benutzt, wobei ich aber lieber noch auf einen praxistest vertrauen würde, aber hier lag gerade kein hecht rum.  

hier steht jetzt immernoch der feldversuch aus....
hat vielleicht schon jemand?


----------



## Chrizzi (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: TESTAUFRUF! Vorfachmaterial Hecht*



andre uhde schrieb:


> Mein fazit:
> *Bei hardmono muss die drilldauer besonders kurz kurz gehalten werden!* Besonders bei kapitalen immer auf spannung drillen, sodass nicht "gesägt" wird. im prinzip verlässlich wenn man durchmesser ab 0,6mm benutzt, wobei ich aber lieber noch auf einen praxistest vertrauen würde, aber hier lag gerade kein hecht rum.
> 
> hier steht jetzt immernoch der feldversuch aus....
> hat vielleicht schon jemand?



Mach dein Test nochmal, mit kurzer Drilldauer. D.h. du musst mehr Zug aufbringen, dann ist das Zeug noch schneller durch.


----------



## andre uhde (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: TESTAUFRUF! Vorfachmaterial Hecht*

natürlich ist es dann schneller durch, ich wollte nur mal wissen ob tatsächlich eine "ähnliche" verschleißfestigkeit wie von stahl erreicht wird. jedoch braucht man kein genie zu sein um zu wissen dass das nicht funktioniert! jeder der schonmal gefeilt oder gefräst hat, hat das mitbekommen. ich wollte nur wissen ob die werbebotschaft "strong as steel" vielleicht annähernd stimmt.
-stimmt natürlich nicht! 

jetzt stellt sich mir nur noch die frage: war mein test vollkommen überzogen und hardmono hält doch in der praxis?


----------



## daci7 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: TESTAUFRUF! Vorfachmaterial Hecht*

So Leute.
Ist doch alles graue Theorie hier ;P

Ich war heute mal kurz (6h) am Wasser und Petrus war auch so freundlich mir neben einigem Kleinkram, Fehlbissen und einem Ausschlitzer auch einen geeigneten Testkandidaten vorbeizuschicken. Der Bursche hatte knapp 67cm, Gewicht unbekannt.

Nun zum Test: 
Ich hab Einzelhaken im Schlund immer an der gleichen Stelle "eingehakt". daran war die Schnur in gleicher Länge gebunden und an deren Ende wiederum eine Wasserflasche mit konstant 1l Wasser, sprich +/-1kg Zugkraft.

Dann hab ich den Drill simuliert indem ich den Hecht auf Teufel komm raus geschüttelt hab :q Meine Nachbarn denken bestimmt ich bin total verrückt falls das jemand gesehen hat, aber was solls. Was tut man nicht alles für die Wissenschaft. Achja, gemessen hab ich die Zeit bis die Schnur durch war.

Getestet hab ich:
1. monofile Karpfenschnur "Exori Karpfen Target" in 0,35mm
2. monofile Sufix ebenfalls 0,35mm
3. Fluorocarbon in 0,25mm "Balzer Platinum"
4. Hardmono in 10lb "Climax Hard Mono Leader Material"
5. Spiderwire Code Red in 0,16mm
6. Noname Welsschnur in 0,35mm angegeben (eher 0,45)
7. 7x7 Niroflex Edelstahlvorfach

Und nun zu den Ergebnissen:
1. - 10s
2. - 11s
3. - 3s (soviel zu Fluorocarbonvorfächern)
4. - 32s (stark aufgerauht um die Bruchstelle)
5. - 8s
6. - 60s+ (stark beschädigt)
7. - 60s+ (keine Beschädigung)

Wie man ganz gut erkennen kann bietet Hardmono schon erheblich mehr Bissfestigkeit als normale monofile Schnur, allerdings nicht annähernd die Sicherheit von Stahl. Surprise Surprise! Fluorocarbon als Vorfach ist ganz unten durch. (Allerdings waren die Schnurstärken von FC, Mono und Hardmono unterschiedlich. Also leider schlecht vergleichbar, passende Schnüre hatte ich leider nicht)

Zum Schluss noch eine paar Bilder. Einmal der Proband kurz nach dem Fang, dann mein Aufbau und zuletzt noch die Schnüre.
Bilder der aufgerauhten Schnüre erspare ich euch mal, weil meine Makrofunktion stark zu wünschen übrig lässt.

Mein Fazit: Der Test lief wie erwartet ab. Der Angeltag aber war super 

Bis denn, denn

PS: Ich stelle grad fest, dass einige Schnüre bei den Bildern fehlen. Bitte hinzudenken!
PPS: Es kommt allerdings stark auf die Drillart an. Oft hat sich die Schnur an Zähnen verhakt und ist erst nach einiger Zeit "weitergeglitten". Falls man den Fisch ruhig drillt kann man das Gleiten der Schnur über die Zähne bestimmt verringern. Trotzdem hat Stahl ohne Einschränkung gewonnen.
PPPS: Gute Nacht


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: TESTAUFRUF! Vorfachmaterial Hecht*

DAnke, da has tDu Dir ja mal echt Mühe gemacht!!
Das find ich klasse!
Hoffe da nehmen sich noch viele ein Beispiel dran..


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: TESTAUFRUF! Vorfachmaterial Hecht*

Danke Daci7, toller Test! #6#6#6

Auch wenn mich das Ergebnis nicht wirklich überrascht (ausgenommen Deine Welsschnur, die scheint ja echt abriebfest zu sein!) schön das Du das so detailliert gemacht hast.


----------



## andre uhde (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: TESTAUFRUF! Vorfachmaterial Hecht*

Danke Daci7, jedoch wirst du bald besuch von ein paar zwielichtigen typen der hardmono-industrie bekommen :q


sänger hardmono und climax scheinen ja ähnliche abriebfestigkeit zu haben, jetzt sollte man fairerweise noch ein paar andere hersteller testen, vielleicht gibt es bessere und schlechtere. vielleicht kommen die auch alle aus einem werk, wie das bei so vielen anderen sachen auch so ist.


Ist heir vielleicht jemand kunststoff-experte im forum?
ich würde gerne mal wissen ob es eine härteprüfung gibt, bei der stähle und kunststoffe miteinander verglichen werden können, dann hätten wir es quasi schwarz auf weiß.


----------



## CarlooSR (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: TESTAUFRUF! Vorfachmaterial Hecht*

der zugversuch lässt rückschlüsse darauf zu wie sich die materalien  in ihren eigenschaften unterscheiden!
sprich es gibt ja einmAL den bruch ( un bei wieviel Newton des auftritt) anderer seits gibts auch noch die max streckgrenze bei sowas auch nich zu verachten das ist der punkt an dem sich die probe plastisch ( dauerhaft ) verformt das spielt bei den mono schnüren aber auch bei stahl eine große rolle weil nur bis zur diesem wert die eigenschaften der probe gleich bleiben! jede belastung über der streckgrenze sorgt somit für eine schwächung der Probe 
und dann ist der faktor der noch garnet berücksichtigt wurde, ist das jetz für ein vorfach pro fisch gedacht ?! weil das könnte auf die dauer ganz schön teuer werden wenn man nach jedem fisch des vorfach wechselt.
also ich schlag vor das es auch etwas über die langlebigkeit der schnüre gesagt wird und da is für mich stahl am weitesten vorn auch was abrieb an steinen usw betrifft. 

um sowas mit einander zu vergleichen wie im test oben mit der wasserflasche, sollte man nur vorfächer mit gleicher tragkraft angabe wählen. natürlich sin die fahrleistungen von nem porsche besser als von nem fiesta 

in diesem Sinne

MFG CarloO


----------



## Mendener (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: TESTAUFRUF! Vorfachmaterial Hecht*

@ Daci7

Von der Durchführung her finde ich den Test gut.

Aber ich finde die Aussage nicht korrekt, da die verwendeten Materialien so nicht verglichen werden können.

Gib doch bitte mal konkret für alle Materialien die Tragkraft und den Durchmesser an.

Dazu kommt, das ich persönlich nicht mit einem 0,25mm FC Vorfach (bei meinem Material ca. 4,6Kg) auf Hecht fischen würde!!! Ich verwende auf Hecht nur FC mit einer Tragkraft von 15,2 Kg. Und das wird mit Sicherheit mehr Zeit benötigen als das getestete "3. Fluorocarbon in 0,25mm "Balzer Platinum"

Ich denke da sollte erst die Stärke bzw. Durchmesser der Vorfächer festgelegt werden.

Da die Durchmesser zwischen M, HM, FC und Stahl zu unterschiedlich sind, würde ich nur nach der Tragkraft unterscheiden. Und eine Tragkraft von 10lb kommt mir nicht an die Hechtrute ... oder fische ich so extrem überdimensioniert ;+

Wir reden hier doch von einem reinen Hecht Vorfach Test? Oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: TESTAUFRUF! Vorfachmaterial Hecht*

Stahlvorfächer in 5,4kg sind doch bei vielen Bedingungen gut zum Hechtangeln? #c


----------



## andre uhde (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: TESTAUFRUF! Vorfachmaterial Hecht*

als ich das hardmono getestet habe(wir erinnern uns ich habe es maschinell über eine scharfe kante hoch und runter gezogen,beide vorfächer habe ich mit wasser "geschmiert")
enstand nach wenigen sekunden weißer "hardmono-schlamm".

die abriebfestigkeit ist also unverhältnismäßig schlechter, wobei der durchmesser im test vernachlässigt werden kann, da er sich nur um wenige zehntel mm unterscheiden würde. 

wie sich das hardmono dann im beschädigten zustand verhält ist die andere sache. was absolut richtig ist dass hardmono mit zunehmenden durchmesser natürlich mehr reserven hat, aber wer will denn objektiv testen welchen durchmesser und tragkraft ein vorfach haben muss um einen hecht mit dem gewicht von xkg zu landen? -auf soetwas würde ich mich nicht verlassen!


----------



## daci7 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: TESTAUFRUF! Vorfachmaterial Hecht*



Mendener schrieb:


> [...]
> Aber ich finde die Aussage nicht korrekt, da die verwendeten Materialien so nicht verglichen werden können.
> 
> Gib doch bitte mal konkret für alle Materialien die Tragkraft und den Durchmesser an.
> [...]



ich zitiere mich mal selbst:



daci7 schrieb:


> [...] Allerdings waren die Schnurstärken von FC, Mono und Hardmono unterschiedlich. Also leider schlecht vergleichbar, passende Schnüre hatte ich leider nicht. [...]



Die Angaben sind:
1. monofile Karpfenschnur "Exori Karpfen Target" in 0,35mm [??kg]
2. monofile Sufix ebenfalls 0,35mm [8,8kg]
3. Fluorocarbon in 0,25mm "Balzer Platinum" [11lb]
4. Hardmono in 10lb "Climax Hard Mono Leader Material" [10lb]
5. Spiderwire Code Red in 0,17mm [16,5kg]
6. Noname Welsschnur in 0,35mm angegeben (eher 0,45) [32 kg]
7. 7x7 Niroflex Edelstahlvorfach [6kg]

bis denn, denn


----------



## Mendener (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: TESTAUFRUF! Vorfachmaterial Hecht*

@ Kaulbarschspezi

Ok, hatte den Test falsch verstanden. Dachte das es hier nur um Hecht Vorfächer geht.
Falls sich mal einer in die Küche verirrt, werde ich natürlich gerne mein 15 Kg FC testen!!!

@ daci7

Danke für die Angaben. Sry, wie schon oben geschrieben, war mir das Thema nicht ganz klar! 

Mfg Mendener


----------



## daci7 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: TESTAUFRUF! Vorfachmaterial Hecht*



Mendener schrieb:


> @ daci7
> 
> Danke für die Angaben. Sry, wie schon oben geschrieben, war mir das Thema nicht ganz klar!
> 
> Mfg Mendener



Macht ja nüscht


----------



## realbait (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: TESTAUFRUF! Vorfachmaterial Hecht*

puh, 3 tage camp und nur zander. Sobald ich wieder los gehe und einen hecht bekomme folgt mein test...


----------



## andre uhde (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: TESTAUFRUF! Vorfachmaterial Hecht*

ich hab meine hardmono vorräte schon vorsorglich aus dem verkehr gezogen, werde aber trotzdem nochmal einen test durchführen, wenn ich dieses jahr endlich mal nen hecht fange!


----------



## realbait (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: TESTAUFRUF! Vorfachmaterial Hecht*

Kollege von mir hat diese woche ienen hecht von 1,21 gefangen mit hardmono. Hardmono war umbeschädigt, jedoch hatte der hecht auch kaum noch zähne und die mono lag zwischen zwei abgebrochenen alten und stumpfen zähnen. Einen Bruchtest mit verschiedenen schnüren haben wir daher nicht mehr gemacht. Hierfür sind meiner meinung nach kleinere hechte besser und representatiever denn diese gehen öfter an den haken als 1meter plus hechte.
Lieben gruß


----------



## realbait (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: TESTAUFRUF! Vorfachmaterial Hecht*

achso: mono von xtreme 2: 7,2kg durchmessenangabe nicht gegeben, von mit nachgemessen auf ca: 0.46 mm


----------



## Altmühlfischer96 (12. September 2010)

*AW: TESTAUFRUF! Vorfachmaterial Hecht*

Ich hab des Jackson Hard Leader jetzt das ganze letzte Jahr über getestet und ich hab keinen Fisch verloren.Ich habs zum Werfen,Schleppen und Jerken als Vorfach verwendet und sogar wenn die Hechte den köder voll weggeballert haben hat es nur minimale oberflächige Kratzer aufgewießen. Ich kann diese Material nur empfehlen!


----------



## Jerk Meister (4. November 2010)

*AW: TESTAUFRUF! Vorfachmaterial Hecht*

da ich eigentlich mehr auf wels als auf hecht 
benutze ich mein spin vorfach vom wels auch für 
hecht und muss sagen das ich am anfang überrascht
war weil es trotz 1,0-1,3mm viel besser ist als alle
andern vorfacher 

hier die info welches vorfach ich hab 
da ich alles selbst mach mein set:

Black Cat Mono Line
Black Cat Quetschhülsen
Black Cat Rolling Wirbel
Black Cat Cross Lock Wirbel
Black Cat Primp Zange

die mono line ist nicht zu sehen unter wasser weil die  transparent ist und alles hält ca 65kg 

mein größster hecht dieses jahr 1,22m hat mein köder im rachen gehabt und große und gesunde zähne gehabt 
odentlich drauf rumgekaut aber nur ein oder zwei 
ganz kleine kratzer gehbt


das vorfach ist echt Top!!!#6


----------



## wacko (15. November 2010)

*AW: TESTAUFRUF! Vorfachmaterial Hecht*

Ich fisch 60mm Hartmono von Spro ausm Meeresprogramm (Norwaypower Specialist Sea Leader 22.8 kg). Hab damit sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Man sollte aber nach jedem Drill schauen wie das Vorfach ausschaut und es gegebenenfalls bei kleinen Kratzern direkt austauschen. Bei 65m für 6€ ist das aber wirklich zu verkraften. Vor 2 Woche habs nen 80er der ordentlich Druck gemacht hat. Dem Vorfach hats nich viel gemacht außer paar Kratzer.
Ansonsten wunder ich mich was hier alles als Hartmono angesehn wird?! Was will ich mit ner 25er Karpfenschur auf Hecht angeln? 
Unter 50 mm würde ich nicht auf Hecht angeln... werde mir nächstes mal auch ne 80mm holen. Da sollte man auf der sicheren Seite ein. Auch wenn man vll nicht so scharfe Zähne hat wie der Hecht: Versucht doch selber mal was ihr durchbeißen könnt. Wenn ihr das nicht schafft bekommt das n Hecht auch nicht hin! Wir ham ne Beißkraft von etwa 45 kg... der Hecht wohl deutlich weniger... dafür schärfere Zähne... denke das gleicht sich in etwa aus


----------



## Elster1968 (15. November 2010)

*AW: TESTAUFRUF! Vorfachmaterial Hecht*



wacko schrieb:


> Auch wenn man vll nicht so scharfe Zähne hat wie der Hecht: Versucht doch selber mal was ihr durchbeißen könnt. Wenn ihr das nicht schafft bekommt das n Hecht auch nicht hin! Wir ham ne Beißkraft von etwa 45 kg... der Hecht wohl deutlich weniger... dafür schärfere Zähne... denke das gleicht sich in etwa aus


das kannst doch so gar nicht vergleichen.
klar das ein Hecht nie eine Schnur durchbeißt, beißen kann.
die Schnur reißt weil sie von den Hecht Zähnen aufgerissen wird.
als Vergleich^, nimm mal deine Hand in den Mund und beiß leicht zu, dann ziehst deine Hand raus und das gleiche machst bei einem Hecht, aber nicht Aua schreien wenn es blutet |supergri


----------



## wacko (15. November 2010)

*AW: TESTAUFRUF! Vorfachmaterial Hecht*



Elster1968 schrieb:


> das kannst doch so gar nicht vergleichen.
> klar das ein Hecht nie eine Schnur durchbeißt, beißen kann.
> die Schnur reißt weil sie von den Hecht Zähnen aufgerissen wird.
> als Vergleich^, nimm mal deine Hand in den Mund und beiß leicht zu, dann ziehst deine Hand raus und das gleiche machst bei einem Hecht, aber nicht Aua schreien wenn es blutet |supergri


ich weiß schon #6


----------



## Anglersuchti (17. November 2010)

*AW: TESTAUFRUF! Vorfachmaterial Hecht*

Ein wirklich guter Thread. Das ist ein Thema das wirklich interessant ist. Meine Erfahrung mit Hardmono habe ich schon kurz und bündig hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203917 geschildert.
Auf der zweiten Seite. Ich hörte dass das Jackson Hardmono mit 15,2 KG Tragkraft bei bewegten Ködern also z.B. beim Spinnfischen da es sehr dick ist anfängt zu "vibrieren" und die Fische dadurch vom Anbiss abhällt. Stimmt diese Information? Ich bin nicht sicher, denn mir hat es nur eine einzige unbekannte Person gesagt. MfG, Arno Drescher


----------



## wacko (18. November 2010)

*AW: TESTAUFRUF! Vorfachmaterial Hecht*

Zum Schleppen mag das vll richtig sein. Beim Jerken oder Twitchen oder Gufiren macht das glaub nichts aus ob es dicker is oder nich. Ich seh den Hauptvorteil darin dass Hartmono/FC extrem steif ist. So verheddert sich das Vorfach eig nie im Haken auch bei krassen Manövern wie einer 180 Drehung des Baits. Beim Twitchen find ich läuft der Köder optisch einfach schöner und bricht weiter aus


----------



## TJ. (23. November 2010)

*AW: TESTAUFRUF! Vorfachmaterial Hecht*

So Heute musste bei mir ein 65er leider drann glauben aber immerhin konnte ich so noch versuche durchführen.
Der Hecht bzw die junge Dame hatte noch alle Zähne und war mit ihren 65cm im besten alter für diese Zwecke.

Als ersten hab ich Iron Claw Hardmono in 0,35er getestet was ich mir ganz am anfang meines Anglerdaseins mal gekauft hatte aber nie zum Einsatz kam.
Drilling Knotenlos angebunden und hinterm zweiten Kiemenbogen befestigt. Maul mit einer Hand richtig zugehalten und mit der anderen hin und her Gezogen.

Ergebniss 3mal hin her und es war durch.

Als nächstes testete ich 0,40er Fluocarbon von Dega welches ich beim Zanderfischen in Hängerreichengewässern ohne Hechtbestand verwende.

Versuchsaufbau war der gleiche 5mal hin und her und auch dieses War durch.

Als Letztes Testete ich ein Vorfachmaterial welches ich am Gewässer gefunden habe müsste vom aussehen Carbonwire sein. Faßriger Kern mit Graphitfarbener geflechtummantelung.

Wieder am 2 Kiemenbogen festgemacht und nach 7 mal hin her war auch dieses durch bei jedem Zug sah man deutlich wie mehr Material weghing.


Mein Fazit 
Auch wenn der Versuch nicht immer das selbe Zuggewicht hatte da ich per hand gezogen hatte sieht man deutlich, dass das Hardmono 0,35er nach 3 Zügen durch war und ich froh bin, dass es bei mir nie zum einsatz kam.
Richtig Hechtsicher war keins der von mir getesteten Vorfächer lediglich die Zeit bis zum Abriss war verschieden.
Da Hardmono und Flouocarbon ähnliche eigenschaften besitzen zieh ich auch den Schluss, dass man mit stärkeren Durchmessern die Zeit bis zum Abriss weiter Verlängern kann.

Ich hoffe, dass mein Test auch für euch etwas bringt, auch wenn es vorfächer waren mit denen man gezielt auf Hecht geht.

Wenn sonnst noch jemand nen Test macht. Würde ich gerne mal Ergebnisse zu Special Pike Wire von MB Fishing in 0,55 oder zu Penn Tuff Stuff in 0,60 sehen hatte leider keines von beiden zur verfügung.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## [xsxxHxntxr] (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: TESTAUFRUF! Vorfachmaterial Hecht*

Aus reiner Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen: Fluo Carbon!


----------



## Chrizzi (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: TESTAUFRUF! Vorfachmaterial Hecht*

Welchen Durchmesser?


----------



## Bobster (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: TESTAUFRUF! Vorfachmaterial Hecht*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Welchen Durchmesser?


 

14 Jahre
|schlaf:


----------



## Tommi-Engel (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: TESTAUFRUF! Vorfachmaterial Hecht*



Bobster schrieb:


> 14 Jahre
> |schlaf:



mit 20jähriger Erfahrung..|rolleyes


----------



## Veit (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: TESTAUFRUF! Vorfachmaterial Hecht*

Es soll auch Opis mit 60 Jahren Erfahrung geben, die angeln wie der erste Mensch....


----------



## taxel (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: TESTAUFRUF! Vorfachmaterial Hecht*

Da hat Veit Recht. Dafür, dass er erst 14 ist, kann er nix. Dafür, dass er solchen Dünnsinn schreibt, kann er etwas.

Also Junge: Lies dir noch mal das erste Posting in dem Tröt durch. Hast du in dem Sinne getestet? Ja? Dann freuen sich alle, wenn du den Test und die Ergebnisse hier beschreibst. Nein? Schreib nix.


----------

